# lirios morados



## lallina

Ciao a tutti, mi confermate che "lirios morados" corrisponde all'italiano " _iris di colore scuro, violaceo_?
Grazie a tutti in anticipo


----------



## la italianilla

Ci vorrebbe un contesto...però ti posso dire che ho cercato nel dizionario:

a. _lirio -> giaggiolo_ ( si legge giàggiolo)

Dal De Mauro mi risulta giaggiolo sia sinonimo di Iris, quindi penso sia ok!

b. _Marado -> violetto_

Credo che la tua traduzione possa andare bene! Comunque aspetta altri pareri, visto che la sottoscritta è piuttosto ignorante in campo "floreale"


----------



## lallina

Grazie mille, purtroppo non penso che il contesto possa servire, perchè si tratta di una frase tratta da un romanzo e fa semplicemente riferimento ad un quadro con dei "lirios morados". 
Grazie comunque


----------



## Neuromante

Morado non è Violetto, al di là dei dizzionarii, gia che violetto sarebbe violeta in spagnolo. E violeta e morado anno poco a che vedere.
Morado, sarebbe molto più cupo e rosso dal violetto.


----------



## karunavera

Per quanto mi risulta morado è "viola", mentre lirios sono i "gigli"; ergo: gigli viola!
Baci.


----------



## Silvia10975

karunavera said:


> Per quanto mi risulta morado è "viola", mentre lirios sono i "gigli"; ergo: gigli viola!
> Baci.


Assolutamente d'accordo: lirios morados ----> gigli viola


----------



## la italianilla

Dunque io prima non ho scritto altro perché non ne ero sicura, però da una ricerca ho trovato in un sito toscano www.toscanatura.it/ :



> L'Iris (o giaggiolo):
> L’iris, chiamato comunemente giaggiolo forse a causa della forma allungata del suo bocciolo che ricorda un ghiacciolo, prende il nome dalla dea Iride, la messaggera degli dei trasformata da Giunone nell’arcobaleno dai molteplici colori.
> 
> E’ un fiore nobile che ritroviamo come simbolo in molte civiltà come, per esempio il giglio di Francia ed il giglio del gonfalone di Firenze, anche se in questi casi viene chiamato impropriamente giglio (fiore appartenente allo stesso gruppo botanico).



Penso che comunemente lo si chiami tutti quanti "giglio", quindi alla fine le proposte di karunavera e s10975, per me, possono andare benissimo in questo contesto, dove si parla di "una frase tratta da un romanzo"  (cit. secondo messaggio di lallina). Se magari si trattasse di una traduzione di qualcosa di naturalistico allora penso che ci vorrebbe qualche esperto di botanica!
Piuttosto sarebbe interessante prestare attenzione al suggerimento di Neuromante: 



			
				Neuromante said:
			
		

> Morado non è Violetto, al di là dei dizzionarii, gia che violetto sarebbe violeta in spagnolo. E violeta e morado anno poco a che vedere.
> Morado, sarebbe molto più cupo e rosso dal violetto.



che io non conoscevo assolutamente!


----------



## housecameron

s10975 said:


> Assolutamente d'accordo: lirios morados ----> gigli viola


 
Ciao 

quelli della foto purtroppo non sono gigli, ma iris o giaggioli. Credo sia un errore.

Direi _iris porpora (non viola)._


PS però lirio in effetti dovrebbe essere giglio, quindi _gigli porpora. _Scusate, facevo riferimento alla foto.


----------



## Neuromante

Aclaro que en la foto aportada por Silvia los colores morados (Español) son sobretodo los de la flor cerrada, la de la araña, especialmente en las partes en sombra.
La sombras de las otras dos son violetas y el resto resultaría problemático definirlo. Tanto por la gran cantidad de tonos como por lo difícil de ponerse de acuerdo a la hora de definir los colores.

Advierto que hablo como pintor, otra cosa sería las definiciones de los diccionarios, que como vemos continuamente en el foro a veces parecen escritas por alemanes que no sepan ni italiano ni castellano.


----------



## housecameron

Neuromante said:


> Aclaro que en la foto aportada por Silvia los colores morados (Español) son sobretodo los de la flor cerrada, la de la araña, especialmente en las partes en sombra.


 
Rosso porpora
Quale di questi è morado?  
Secondo me alcuni (molti?) sono sbagliati!


----------



## karunavera

Perdonadme todos per creo que estais complicando una cosa muy simple!!!! Vamos a ver: en italiano *viola* es el color de las berenjenas (que creo sean del mismo color en todo el mundo) y de la letra de este post; como le decis en español a este color?


----------



## housecameron

Per me il viola classico è questo


----------



## karunavera

Esatto, puo essere piu o meno chiaro ma è lo stesso colore del mio precedente post!


----------



## Neuromante

Y eso sería un violeta. El morado tiene un gradiante más rojo (Aunque la cantidad de luz es la misma)

El problema es que los colores no se pueden ordenar sobre una línea, hay demasiadas variantes en la ecuación.

En España el color de las berenjenas se llama color de berenjena. No tiene un nombre propio.


----------

